# Quick edit?



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

What happened to the quick edit feature? It's gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's nothing major, just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## asdf (Dec 24, 2009)

I still have it and it works fine.


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

It's gone for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try deleting my cookies then.

EDIT: Nope, it's still gone.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 24, 2009)

Must be on your end
working fine here too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, still here for me too.


QE: Yep.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 24, 2009)

Just used it in another thead. Fine here also.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Which browser are you using?


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm using Firefox.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 24, 2009)

You didn't use AdBlock+ to block the Quick edit button image by incident or something?


----------



## basher11 (Dec 24, 2009)

funny, i can see mine and im using firefox too.


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You didn't use AdBlock+ to block the Quick edit button image by incident or something?


I disabled AdBlock+ and it still doesn't show up.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm also running Firefox.

Try restarting the browser, or maybe the entire computer.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you using NoScript?


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Are you using NoScript?


I don't think so, since I've never heard of it.


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2009)

u broke the internet.
Have you been on IE to see if its there?


Quick edit works wonders, no rubbing it in your face intended


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> u broke the internet.
> Have you been on IE to see if its there?
> 
> 
> Quick edit works wonders.


IE? You're kidding right?


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, its worth a try


----------



## playallday (Dec 24, 2009)

Try reinstalling Firefox.  It doesn't take that long to do.



			
				deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Well, its worth a try


No, its not.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 24, 2009)

Wait a sec...

EDIT: Yep, still here.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you tried logging out and back into GBAtemp?


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

What happened to the quick edit feature? It's gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's nothing major, just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## Davess (Dec 24, 2009)

Try yelling Fluffy Marshmallows at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*i pressed quick edit: 

Works for me


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2009)

If you stare at it for a certain amount of time, it will reappear


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 24, 2009)

Test

Test complete. GChrome is fine too...


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

Too bad Rocky...maybe you used it too many times!


----------



## Costello (Dec 30, 2009)

the javascript / ajax functions such as quick edit must be used only when the page is fully loaded.
if you click the edit button before the page is loaded, it will take you to the full edit page


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> the javascript / ajax functions such as quick edit must be used only when the page is fully loaded.
> if you click the edit button before the page is loaded, it will take you to the full edit page




Thanks! I was having this problem too!

EDIT: Yay! It works!


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a really odd bug you got there... I wonder.

Quick Edit: Yeah, I got my quick edit too. Sorry!


----------

